# [...] Grosshandelsangebote.de



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2008)

jetzt bin ich auch auf eine abo-[...]-seite grosshandelsangebote.de hereingefallen!!!!!!!!!!!!
betreiber ist [...] aus chemnitz. muss ich bezahlen????????? hilfe!!!!!!??????
eine strafanzeige bei der polizei chemnitz habe ich bereits gemacht!

_[Namen und Ausdrücke entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Abzocke Michael Welzel Grosshandelsangebote.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> eine strafanzeige bei der polizei chemnitz habe ich bereits gemacht!


Und warum bittschön? Ist dir bei der Schnäppchenjagt (oberhalb des Registrierungsfensters) folgender Text entgangen?





> Der Preis für den Zugang zu unseren Downloadbereich beträgt monatlich 12 Euro zzgl. 19 % Mehrwertsteuer, bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten. Die Zahlung ist sofort nach Vertragsschluss für die gesamte Vertragslaufzeit im Voraus fällig.


Dahingestellt bleibt, ob ein ziviler Zahlungsanspruch besteht. Den dürfte erst ein Richter bestimmen.


----------

